# Remote outpatient coding jobs



## sjrvan (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a CPC-H with 17 years of hospital coding experience and would like to work as a remote coder.


----------



## Kisha (Sep 19, 2013)

*remote/travel*

check out my post


----------

